# Everyone Laughed At Me



## A Nowhere Man (Dec 18, 2012)

.


----------



## hipolito (Sep 25, 2012)

A Nowhere Man said:


> Today I went to an all-day-long field trip for my History class and everyone got to see how much of an awkward freak I am. I got put into a lot of awkward situations, like riding a bus. I have wobbly legs and today I just kept on wobbling like those inflatable car sales guys. My teacher light-heartedly pointed out my awkward tendencies, but in doing so he brought everybody's attention to my freakishness. Everyone laughed at me.
> 
> The whole day, people were walking with their friends in the class and I was the only one walking all alone. It was like everybody agreed that I was the freak of the class. Everything I said caused everyone to turn silent. People gave me a condescending look that said, "What a loser." Some people clearly turned and walked away whenever I'd go near them.
> 
> Why am I such a loser and freak?


oh but you know deep down you did nothing wrong and you were only doing what SA dictates you must. can you really be reduced to your wobble? You may let your wobble affect you and think about it so much that it becomes you, but even then you're too rational to really believe that your wobble is you. 
and as for the other kids. I won't make any assumptions about whether or not they're decent humans, maybe they are and only what they did was indecent for circumstances that for them are similar to our SA. they were conditioned into being normal and being surrounded by normality, and something like social awkwardness is very alien to them. you'll know from your History class people have never liked the alien.
and don't people, when talking about our historical aversion to newness, generally look down on this trait? call us closed-minded, say it's something we have to fix? hey, by that comparison, we're all Socrates. we're heroes, and they're trying to kill us. 
the only complaint we can reasonably have about this is not that there's something wrong with us, or even them, but just that there's so many barriers to connecting with people. race, attractiveness, normality.. they are put on one side just as we are put on ours, it's not their fault they're doing the wrong thing. But they're also adults and should think for themselves. I can excuse even _most _people being immature or judgmental, but for everybody I've ever encountered, and for everybody most people on this site have encountered, to be so cold and distant? 
I mean I have SA but i'll never call myself a freak again, because I'm not. of course it still sucks but we don't have to resort to that...


----------



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

If it makes you feel any better, I have shaky legs too, especially when going down stairs and stuff. I've read a few of your posts, and it seems to me that the people at your school are complete wankers. I feel for you.


----------



## socialheresy (Mar 23, 2013)

A Nowhere Man said:


> Today I went to an all-day-long field trip for my History class and everyone got to see how much of an awkward freak I am. I got put into a lot of awkward situations, like riding a bus. I have wobbly legs and today I just kept on wobbling like those inflatable car sales guys. My teacher light-heartedly pointed out my awkward tendencies, but in doing so he brought everybody's attention to my freakishness. Everyone laughed at me.
> 
> The whole day, people were walking with their friends in the class and I was the only one walking all alone. It was like everybody agreed that I was the freak of the class. Everything I said caused everyone to turn silent. People gave me a condescending look that said, "What a loser." Some people clearly turned and walked away whenever I'd go near them.
> 
> Why am I such a loser and freak?


I feel for you. I was in a very similar situation not in uni but in high school; one of my teacher's said in front of the whole class "You're really quite strange, aren't you?" She was not being light-hearted.


----------



## hipolito (Sep 25, 2012)

socialheresy said:


> I feel for you. I was in a very similar situation not in uni but in high school; one of my teacher's said in front of the whole class "You're really quite strange, aren't you?" She was not being light-hearted.


that sucks ****


----------



## Haven (Jan 8, 2011)

You're not a freak or a loser. You had just as much right to be out on that field trip as the other students did. You did nothing wrong.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

U tell that teacher to not point out nothin bout u again and tell them if they do u gonna report that fool for hazing and oitcasting a student. Also report that incident of public humiliation because that's unnaceptable and tell those students to treat u right or that your gonna have 2 put the hurt on them or just b a complete b*tch 2 all of them ratchet trifling bigots. I'm sorry for going off but these kind of things upset me alot.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

**** all of them. They're nobodies.


----------



## Master Cylinder (Jan 31, 2013)

Pfft, teachers - those who can't do, right?


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

You are most definitely not a freak!

I'm sorry you had such a horrible time. :/ People can be so rude.

<3


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

This may sounds like fake sympathy,but if I was there,I would tear them apart for I know how exactly how bad U feel and how much pain and anger it can cause.

Don't U guys just hate human rights sometimes?.............


----------



## ripsta99 (Jun 19, 2011)

**** those guys man. u only need yourself. dont worry about fitting in. i never fitted in and i never really cared. i only wish i had a great girlfriend who understands everything i am going through.


----------



## FrostGiant (Mar 31, 2013)

You're not a freak. High school is tough and the kids there are cruel. Everyone want to fit in and unfortunately when someone displays one act of weakness they charge as they only want to be apart of the group. 

The worst thing you can do is show that it bothers you, learn to laugh at yourself and just smile. 

Like for example: When I get really hungry my stomach grumbles ^^; and sometimes it can be embarrassing but instead of pretending it doesn't happen and have people s******ing about me, I just openly say 'wow I'm staving did you hear that!!??' and laugh. That's a stupid example but instead people are laughing with me and not at me. 

I'm still learning and trying my best, sometimes you just have to push yourself, even when you feel really uncomfortable. 

Fake it, till you can make it.


----------



## FrostGiant (Mar 31, 2013)

FrostGiant said:


> You're not a freak. High school is tough and the kids there are cruel. Everyone want to fit in and unfortunately when someone displays one act of weakness they charge as they only want to be apart of the group.
> 
> The worst thing you can do is show that it bothers you, learn to laugh at yourself and just smile.
> 
> ...


I don't know why thats blocked that out it says snicker


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

socialheresy said:


> I feel for you. I was in a very similar situation not in uni but in high school; one of my teacher's said in front of the whole class "You're really quite strange, aren't you?" She was not being light-hearted.


Yeah, it sucks even more when the teacher treats you differently as well cause of your SA.


----------



## IamSociallyAwkwardPenguin (Sep 7, 2012)

A Nowhere Man said:


> Today I went to an all-day-long field trip for my History class and everyone got to see how much of an awkward freak I am. I got put into a lot of awkward situations, like riding a bus. I have wobbly legs and today I just kept on wobbling like those inflatable car sales guys. My teacher light-heartedly pointed out my awkward tendencies, but in doing so he brought everybody's attention to my freakishness. Everyone laughed at me.
> 
> The whole day, people were walking with their friends in the class and I was the only one walking all alone. It was like everybody agreed that I was the freak of the class. Everything I said caused everyone to turn silent. People gave me a condescending look that said, "What a loser." Some people clearly turned and walked away whenever I'd go near them.
> 
> Why am I such a loser and freak?


When your legs are shaking, press down on the heel of your feet. with you foot still flat. It should help reduce the shakiness


----------

